# Your Connection - How Much Do You Pay?



## pds (Mar 30, 2005)

We haven't done this is a while and there are a lot of new peeps hanging around. It would be nice if someone put up a poll, but even if not, pull up a brewski and let us know, what kind of Internet connection do you have and how much does it cost?

After years on flaky dialup we finally got DSL here in Cairo, 512/256. It sets us back $50 a month.


----------



## bobw (Mar 30, 2005)

Comcast 4Mbps - $42.00 a month


----------



## cfleck (Mar 30, 2005)

sbc dsl - 26.99


----------



## chevy (Mar 30, 2005)

Net2000, 2Mbps, 4 IP addresses, 75 CHF/month (roughly $60), cable modem included.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2005)

My work pays for my DSL so that we can "work from home"... So mine is $free!


----------



## Decado (Mar 30, 2005)

40 a month at Bredbandsbolaget. 
24 mb/s. 
included broadbandmodem (that i have to return if i cancel the service).

btw. the download speed from apple (updates etc) seem to peek at 1 megabyte per second. Why is that? With 24 megabit i should be able to download at 4 megabyte per second. 

shouldnt they have faster connections than that since they have a lot of download services (itunes, trailers et al)?


----------



## HomunQlus (Mar 30, 2005)

ntl: broadband max, 1.5 mbit down, 256 up - dynamic ip (although it is fairly consistent), 30 GB per month download limit -- 49, around 55$.

I'm in Ireland, and ntl: is here the main cable tv provider, but also has Internet through the aerial cable via cable modem. Quite nice and stable, no problems so far.


----------



## chevy (Mar 30, 2005)

According to www.xe.com, 50 is $65 today.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 30, 2005)

$43. Canadian for cable.They also carry television & phone service on the same line.Sometimes it gets a little quirky especially getting the "mail" but otherwise it's been great.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 30, 2005)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> My work pays for my DSL so that we can "work from home"... So mine is $free!


Of course I can't wean myself of the Boob Tube, so I pay $75/month for friggin' Comcast Digital Cable TV (w/out Internet). But combined with TiVo I end up watching stuff that I really do like (when I like).


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 30, 2005)

$30 for 1.5mbps Verizon DSL. $65 if you count the fact that I have to have a landline to have it up.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 31, 2005)

Zoomtown aDSL @ 3Mbps down / 768 Kbps up.  By-itself-cost is $39/mo ($29 for DSL line, $10 for internet access).  We have the 'complete connections package' from the telco that runs $99/mo and includes phone line, voice-mail, forwarding, waiting, distinctive ring w/ 2nd number, unlimited domestic long distance, cell phones, and DSL line w/internet service.  Comes out to only paying $20 or so more when bought in the package ($79 without DSL).


----------



## chornbe (Mar 31, 2005)

Mine's bundled with phone and tv. I think the break out would be $29/mo. It's so-so quality cable internet.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 31, 2005)

at work - better than a T1, free
home - some DSL pack, it's about 40 euros a month, PLUS 25 euros for obbligatory phone. divided by 5 people.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 31, 2005)

Work: T1 or 802.11b (depending on where I am), Free
Home: Cable ($70ish - but it includes basic cable)
Around the town: 802.11b, free
Mobile when 802.11b not available: GPRS speeds, pay per kilobyte


----------



## Robn Kester (Mar 31, 2005)

$26.95 USD plus the invisible fees, so my bill comes to over $30 USD, but I have to have the landline (they changed that then changed it back dangit) which costs me $20...

thats for DSL 394k up/1.5m down


----------



## Glass (Mar 31, 2005)

34.95 Canadian for 5 Mbps up and down.  Canada is behind in many ways, but the internet isn't one of them!


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 31, 2005)

I pay 34 $ Canadian for 3 Meg ADSL (800 k up though which kind of sucks...)


----------



## Durbrow (Apr 1, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> Comcast 4Mbps - $42.00 a month



Not in Sacramento California. Comcast is $69 a month. I am switching to SureWest as soon as it comes to my area.


----------



## underdog (Apr 2, 2005)

Cable broadband..$36.95 including modem


----------

